# Balotelli al Nizza a titolo definitivo. E' ufficiale.



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Fine tristissima per Mario Balotelli (a grandi livelli). L'attaccante è stato svincolato dal Liverpool ed è, dunque, un nuovo giocatore (a titolo definitivo) del Nizza.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2016)

Altro che fine tristissima. Gli è andata di lusso. Uno così non dovrebbe trovare squadra neanche in 3° categoria.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

ex calciatore


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2016)

è capace di fallire pure lì.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

*Balotelli si presenta così a Nizza:"Mi ha mandato Garibaldi".*


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

Per me dura 3 mesi. Il Nizza vuole arrivare in Champions l'anno prossimo, lo scaricano presto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli si presenta così a Nizza:"Mi ha mandato Garibaldi".*



Comincia già con una scemenza.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli si presenta così a Nizza:"Mi ha mandato Garibaldi".*


Mito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli si presenta così a Nizza:"Mi ha mandato Garibaldi".*


Io spero sempre finisca in mezzo ad una strada ad elemosinare...


----------



## Sand (1 Settembre 2016)

Spero di non rivederlo mai più.
Non solo da noi, in generale proprio.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Settembre 2016)

Ahahaha vedrette come si trova nel paradiso..


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2016)

Proprio domani parto per Nizza per andare a un matrimonio, rimarrò lì tutto il weekend. Chissà che non incroci il Garibaldino per la città...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Settembre 2016)

Sarà il prossimo capocannoniere della Ligue 1


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2016)

Il potere di un procuratore: Milito all'età di Balotelli era in Serie B col Genoa.
Balotelli si è fatto Inter, City, Milan e Liverpool.


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Settembre 2016)

La potenza dei media è tutta in questo giocatore, sopravvalutato all'inverosimile. 

Se ne va pure a svernare in costa azzurra a suon di milioni.


----------



## massvi (4 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> La potenza dei media è tutta in questo giocatore, sopravvalutato all'inverosimile.
> 
> Se ne va pure a svernare in costa azzurra a suon di milioni.



Se segna un goal per sbaglio ritorna "Super-Mario" visto che nel 2012 ha fatto doppietta alla Germania.


----------

